# Safari bar Google en anglais



## eunectes (3 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Quand je fait une recherche dans la petite bar google de safari les recherches sont renvoyé sur google anglais. D'ou le problème que tout les recherches sont en anglais.

Pouriez vous me dire comment le mettre en fraiçais


----------



## miaou (11 Février 2007)

+1 mais moi c'est avec firefox 
avec safari j'ai bien le google français 
(désolé de ne pas  pouvoir t'aider, eunectes , je n'en sais rien non plus


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2007)

miaou a dit:


> +1 mais moi c'est avec firefox
> avec safari j'ai bien le google français
> (désolé de ne pas  pouvoir t'aider, eunectes , je n'en sais rien non plus


Sur firefox 
tu peux éditer les fichiers des moteurs de recherche à la main
( soit le code soit carrément supprimer le moteur pour en recréer un selon tes réglages)

ou si tu veux pas t'embeter il y a aussi des extensions qui font ca
par exemple
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3698/


----------



## miaou (12 Février 2007)

oui merci j'y suis arrivé
j'avais déjà essayé mais dans  : gerer les moteurs de recherche/ obtenir d'autres moteurs le google fr n'était pas sur la liste. 
en cliquant tout de même sur un lien de cette page je l'ai finalement trouvé


----------



## ledurny (23 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème depuis peu...
Peut-être est ce à cause de la nouvelle version de google.com ?
Et comment peut-on faire pour rediriger les recherches vers google.fr ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2007)

ledurny
tu peux pr&#233;ciser de quel souci il s'agit?
Que safari?
Recherche via le champ dans la barre?ou recherche classique?   via une page web  google qui , avant toute recherche , s'affiche comme toujours la version am&#233;ricaine

Firefox?

-
en attendant 
quand tu es sur googlecom ( version "universal" comme ils nomment la nouvelle presentation)
normalement tu as  " go to google .france etc  ( le choix d&#233;pend du pays o&#249; tu te connectes)
tu y vas et tu mets ca en signet

( en google.fr c'est encore l'ancienne presentation)


----------



## MacMadam (23 Mai 2007)

Salut,

En tout cas, ce n'est pas un problème de version. J'ai Safari et je n'ai pas ce souci. Si je tape simplement "Microsoft", toutes les pages de résultat sont prioritairement en français.


----------



## ledurny (7 Juin 2007)

En fait quand je fais mes recherches à partir de la google bar intégrée à Safari ma recherche se fait automatiquement à partir de google.com.
J'ai mis comme option de rechercher en priorité les résultats français dans les options de google mais c'est quand même google.com. Il est coché "Search French pages".

Avec Firefox tout marche normalement.


----------



## Laurent_h (22 Juin 2007)

ledurny a dit:


> En fait quand je fais mes recherches &#224; partir de la google bar int&#233;gr&#233;e &#224; Safari ma recherche se fait automatiquement &#224; partir de google.com.
> J'ai mis comme option de rechercher en priorit&#233; les r&#233;sultats fran&#231;ais dans les options de google mais c'est quand m&#234;me google.com. Il est coch&#233; "Search French pages".
> 
> Avec Firefox tout marche normalement.



+1.

Chez moi, c'est pareil.
Safari 2.0.4 et OS 10.4.10 (mais &#231;a le faisait d&#233;j&#224; avec 10.4.9)

Quelqu'un a-t-il un &#233;l&#233;ment de r&#233;ponse ? 

Merci &#224; tous 


EDIT : une r&#233;initialisation de Safari &#224; permis de revenir &#224; la normale


----------



## CBi (23 Juin 2007)

Pour ce que j'ai pu voir par le passé, si les préférences système ont le français comme langue prioritaire, le menu de Safari est évidemment en français, et la fenêtre de recherche renvoie sur Google en français.
Si les préférences donc le menu de localisation sont en anglais, la recherche est sur Google anglais. C'est en particulier le cas pour tous ceux qui utilisent Safari 3.

Mais pour ma part, je n'ai plus ce problème puisque j'utilise Acid Search, un plug-in pour Safari qui permet de paramétrer librement le moteur de recherche utilisé par la 'petite fenêtre"


----------



## fredintosh (19 Janvier 2008)

Si ça peut aider, constatant que la recherche via le champ Google se faisait sur le site américain, j'ai juste recherché les cookies de google et je les ai supprimés (dans les préférences Safari, rubrique sécurité).
Automatiquement, la recherche se fait désormais sur google.fr.

C'est moins radical que la réinitialisation de Safari, même si c'est cette idée proposée au-dessus qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille.


----------



## fredintosh (4 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si ça peut aider, constatant que la recherche via le champ Google se faisait sur le site américain, j'ai juste recherché les cookies de google et je les ai supprimés (dans les préférences Safari, rubrique sécurité).
> Automatiquement, la recherche se fait désormais sur google.fr.
> 
> C'est moins radical que la réinitialisation de Safari, même si c'est cette idée proposée au-dessus qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille.



Marrant, j'ai à nouveau rencontré le problème (sur un Mac qui est utilisé par beaucoup de monde).
Je ne me souvenais plus de la solution, j'ai fait une recherche sur Google, j'ai cliqué sur le premier lien, qui m'a amené sur cette discussion... Et paf, je trouve la réponse donnée par... moi même, deux ans plus tôt ! 

Merci fredintosh !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Février 2010)

Oui, moi aussi, je te remercie fred ;-)


----------



## BHCarp (16 Avril 2010)

Hello,

Plusieurs fois j'ai eu envie de 'meurtre'  car etant en plein etude d'un cours comme botanique ou zoologie , j'effectuais une recherche et à chaque fois c'était de l'anglais ... tres énervant !! 

LA j'en ai eu vraiment marre ! J'ai cru qu'il s'agissait d'une simple manip à faire dans safari ... à premiere vue non ... enfin ca l'est grace fredintosh à present ! Merci !! AU début j'hesitais à deleet les cookies comme ca .. ne sacahant pas trop ce que cela engendrerait donc j'ai cherché sur d'autres forums et nul part ... tu trouves une reponse mise à part google fr en page d'accueil ou en signet ... ah bravo la on avance  ! 

Fini google.com :mouais:

Vive macg !


----------



## kena73 (16 Avril 2010)

comme évoqué ici suite à la disparition de Snapback à partir de la page Google.com cliquer sur "go to google france"
ce qui devrait normalement repasser par défaut les recherches en français (sur Safari)
mais du même coup vous perdrez la fonction Snapback


----------



## macadikt (5 Août 2011)

une fois que la recherche s'affiche sur google en Anglais il te suffit d'aller dans les options de recherche et de choisir le Français comme langue de l'interface et le tour est joué. j'avais le même problème et je viens de le faire et c'est réglé


----------

